# Anruf von unbekannter Nummer, danach SMS



## Malaclypse (1 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich wurde heute von einer mir unbekannten +49151er Nummer angerufen. Ich bin rangegangen und es war niemand dran. Nur Geräusche im Hintergrund, so als ob mich jemand versehentlich angerufen hat.
Ich dachte mir eigtl. nicht viel dabei. Danach bekam ich allerdings noch folgende SMS: "Ich antworte. Es ist 3 Uhr 1.10."

Ich habe mich mittlerweile bei O2 beschwert und Drittanbieterdienste sperren lassen und das Ganze bei der Bundesnetzangentur angezeigt.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, was das sein könnte? Könnten mir dadurch Kosten entstanden sein? Handelt es sich hierbei um irgendeine Masche?

VG


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2014)

Möglicherweise mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.
Wenn mich nachts einer anruft und nix sagt  leg ich auf und SMS deren Herkunft ich nicht kenne gehen mir am *selfcensored* vorbei.
Aber um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen - bei dem geschilderten Szenario dürfte nichts passiert sein


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2014)

Malaclypse schrieb:


> ...was das sein könnte?


Dass sich da jmd. verwählt hat, ist sehr wahrscheinlich.

Allerdings gibt es auch Ping-Anrufe, aktuell womöglich aus Fulda. Ruft man an die angezeigte Nummer zurück, gibts später eine Rechnung aus Prag. Die Bundesnetzagentur juckt das aber gar nicht, weil nicht zuständig.


----------



## Malaclypse (2 Oktober 2014)

Hallo, erstmal Danke für die Antworten.

Nun unter normalen Umständen hätte ich mir bei einem solchen Anruf nichts gedacht. Aber es ist komisch, dass danach diese SMS kam. Zusätzlich sind in den letzten Wochen 5 weitere SMS gekommen mit der Bitte mich zu melden. Jeweils von unterschiedlichen Nummern. Auch komisch formuliert. Geantwortet habe ich darauf natürlich nicht. Ich kann ausschließen, dass es sich hierbei um SMS von Freunden handelt.


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2014)

Hast Du die Nummer schon mal bei www.tellows.de geprüft?


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2014)

Theoretisch wäre auch sowas möglich >>> http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/sms-es-ist-etwas-schlimmes-passiert-ruf-mich-bitte-an/
...aber leider ist unsere Fachkraft Frau Spekulatius heute nicht im Büro


----------



## Malaclypse (2 Oktober 2014)

Hallo ich habe die Nummer überprüft, es konnten aber leider keine Informationen gefunden werden.
O2 hat dies ebenfalls versucht, aber ist auch nicht fündig geworden. Ich warte jetzt mal ab, was die nächste Rechnung zu berichten hat.
Da ich aber selbst diese Nr. nicht zurückgerufen habe, oder auf die SMS geantwortet habe, hoffe ich, dass keine Kosten entstanden sind.


----------



## Brösl3 (30 Juli 2016)

Ich hatte was ganz ähnliches, allerdings von einer 0137... Nummer.
Sind das inzwischen auch normale Handynummern oder Sondernummern ?


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2016)

0137 sind grundsätzlich Sondernummern und niemals Absendenummern ( außer zur Abzocke )
https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/Teurer-Telefon-Trick-Handy-Abzocke-mit-0137-Nummern


> Teurer Telefon-Trick: Handy-Abzocke mit 0137-Nummern



http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0137.html


> 0137-Nummern: Televoting verkommt zum 0900-Ersatz


http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/lockanrufe-mit-0137-und-0900-anruf-in-abwesenheit


> » Abzocke am Telefon » Lockanrufe mit 0137 und 0900: „Anruf in Abwesenheit“


----------



## Schneemann1 (28 September 2016)

Ich hatte mehrfach einen Anruf von einer 09000er Nummer
was kann das denn sein ???
Schneemann


----------



## BenTigger (28 September 2016)

Abzocke mit dem Versuch dass du zurück rufst...?
Anrufe mit einer 0900derter Rufnummer würde ich ignorieren. Die Nummer wäre sofort in meiner Blacklist des Telefons, damit ich nicht weiter gestört würde.


----------

